# [Poll][BFWWIWA] What should be the next system covered?



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

​​Hey guys, a little feelers thread again from your good 'ol Foxi. As you may or may not know, I started a little periodical in which consoles are analyzed and discussed from top to bottom, from hardware to software, in order to give them some more well-deserved attention. We gamers tend to stick to what we know and love, but sometimes it's a lot of fun to experience something new that we may have missed all those years ago or just have a taste of what gamers before us used to play. The first issue covered the _(in)_famous Sega Saturn and much to my surprise, it spured more interest than I originally expected, giving me all the reasons to continue writing those articles for you guys.​​Now, the problem I'm facing now is the choice of the next system you, the audience, would like to read about. I personally don't enjoy writing about systems I don't really own. With hardware, practice usually turns out to be a whole different experience than theory, so I've listed the ones that are on my shelf as we speak, waiting to be reviewed. It doesn't really matter if the system is old or recent, if you'd like to learn more about it, go on ahead and vote! Can't wait to see the results!​


----------



## Gahars (Apr 2, 2014)

Vita, obviously. The unwashed GBAtemp masses need enlightenment if they are to ever ascend to the Sony Pony master race.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 2, 2014)

PlayStation Life.


----------



## migles (Apr 2, 2014)

i would really like to get gamecube "analyzed" i am planning in getting one later for collectz


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2014)

I would be up for seeing a master system one despite not being entirely sure how I would sell it to someone today, megadrive/genesis would do too as the USians in the audience do not seem to have half as much experience with it as they really should.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I would be up for seeing a master system one despite not being entirely sure how I would sell it to someone today, megadrive/genesis would do too as the USians in the audience do not seem to have half as much experience with it as they really should.


I have a fairly good idea how to sell it - it just does what Nintendon't in a variety of areas. It has a larger colour palette, the number of branded accessories is staggering, certain models are backwards-compatible with SG-1000 games, some of the exclusive games are fantastic... it has its benefits. Now, whether I'd say that it's worth buying today or not... well, you'll just have to wait for its issue to find out, won't you?


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 2, 2014)

PSVITA plz. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

If you're counting on me going full-on fanboy in a PSVita issue, that's not going to happen. The system has its fantastic benefits for which it deserves nothing but praise, but it also has glaringly obvious issues which would be tackled fairly as well. Just sayin'.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> If you're counting on me going full-on fanboy in a PSVita issue, that's not going to happen. The system has its fantastic benefits for which it deserves nothing but praise, but it also has glaringly obvious issues which would be tackled fairly as well. Just sayin'.


Sure. But I'll get you if not all of its flaws are addressed. THE PUBLIC NEEDS TO KNOW!


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm going with the Megadrive/Genesis, the Megadrive was the console i spent the most time with as opposed to the Snes, i would find reading opinions/experiences of the console interesting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

EyeZ said:


> I'm going with the Megadrive/Genesis, the Megadrive was the console i spent the most time with as opposed to the Snes, i would find reading opinions/experiences of the console interesting.


I actually didn't have a Mega Drive growing up as getting one in the so-called _"Young Poland"_ was next to impossible and required having connections abroad... but despite that, I grew up playing Mega Drive and Genesis games using Genecyst _(the old-school Emulator scene will probably remember this)_ and the limited amount of SEGA's PC releases and... I was absolutely addicted to Sonic games from first sight. I can't even begin to imagine how much time I've wasted watching that bleeding GUI and handling ROM's as a kid.  Of course now I finally have a Mega Drive on my own, so the genuine experience is there as well, but most of my actual experiences with games come from Genecyst rather than a real console.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2014)

EyeZ said:


> I'm going with the Megadrive/Genesis, the Megadrive was the console i spent the most time with as opposed to the Snes, i would find reading opinions/experiences of the console interesting.



I have tried to figure this out over the years, it seems it is mostly
In the UK and certain out countries in Europe (pointedly not the others in the "multi5" category).
"They were great, we always used to play [list of games]"

Outside the UK
"I think I once saw one when I went round my cousin's house, his parents got the wrong console"

Edit. Some sales figures I was once linked
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/Pricey/SEGAtastic/mdsalesuntilendof1994sc.jpg


----------



## frogboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Imna go with the Vita, I've been considering picking one up for a while. Might wait for the slim, though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I have tried to figure this out over the years, it seems it is mostly
> In the UK and certain out countries in Europe (pointedly not the others in the "multi5" category).
> "They were great, we always used to play [list of games]"
> 
> ...


People seem to have a very selective memory in this regard for some reason. The SEGA Genesis was positively crushing the NES after it was released and continued strong even after the SNES was released. The system's mascot, Sonic, was so popular that it became more recognizable than Mickey Mouse worldwide for a short period of time. SEGA's new system outsold Nintendo platforms in four consecurative Holiday Seasons in the U.S., outselling the SNES nearly two-to-one in the 1991 one and by June 1992 SEGA controlled 60% of the market, which was a stagerring success considering the fact that previously Nintendo dominated it almost entirely. In fact, latest studies of NPD sales statistics as well as other sources claim that the Genesis remained the leading system throughout its life cycle in North America and was the best-selling system in the Americas... but of course that's all statistics and numbers, it doesn't really matter - both systems did extremely well and went head to head throught their life cycles.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2014)

Im going to vote Vita, but I think that the PSP deserves a decent amount of light shed on it. There are tons of games that no one has ever heard of, or biased against because its not nintendo. 

You know what, I cant change my vote, but I vote PSP. I think there are some real undiscovered gems there to be uncovered.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Im going to vote Vita, but I think that the PSP deserves a decent amount of light shed on it. There are tons of games that no one has ever heard of, or biased against because its not nintendo.
> 
> You know what, I cant change my vote, but I vote PSP. I think there are some real undiscovered gems there to be uncovered.


I'll take note of that when I count the votes.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll take note of that when I count the votes.


 
Well if you look, my vote isnt really going to change anything


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 2, 2014)

Erm...what does that PC-option mean, exactly? Retro can be anywhere between pre-steam days to the first personal computers, so...is this going to tell about a specific time period? 


Okay, I admit I already voted for it. But even if it doesn't win, I'm curious about it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...what does that PC-option mean, exactly? Retro can be anywhere between pre-steam days to the first personal computers, so...is this going to tell about a specific time period?
> 
> 
> Okay, I admit I already voted for it. But even if it doesn't win, I'm curious about it.


It would be a personal retrospective of mine, my first impressions when my family first bought a PC _(Pentium MMX Master Race!)_ as well as a list of games I personally found to be absolute must-plays for any gamer over the course of my life. To be fair, that list could become incredibly hefty as I spent most of my life belonging to the privileged PC Master Race.


----------



## boomario (Apr 2, 2014)

The DS seems a good idea considering all versions released, the scene and the fact that Nintendo is abandoning him for 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

boomario said:


> The DS seems a good idea considering all versions released, the scene and the fact that Nintendo is abandoning him for 3DS.


My career with the DS literally went through all the phases, starting from _"what is this underpowered piece of obsolete hardware?"_ to _"I'm going to write homebrew for this thing, it's actually sort of cool"_, so that's another one of those BFWWIWA issues that's going to be hefty.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...what does that PC-option mean, exactly? Retro can be anywhere between* pre-steam* days to the first personal computers, so...is this going to tell about a specific time period?
> 
> 
> Okay, I admit I already voted for it. But even if it doesn't win, I'm curious about it.



.... It only just occurred to me that "pre steam" might actually be a term of some use.

I find that somewhat depressing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> .... It only just occurred to me that "pre steam" might actually be a term of some use.
> 
> I find that somewhat depressing.


The hilarious thing here is that I remember getting games for PC just effectively and actually more frequently pre-Steam than I do now. In fact, my Steam library consists entirely of titles I got free of charge and _*one*_ game I paid for... which was actually a physical release I bought in a store a long, long time ago in a completely different, PC-oriented reality. Now that I think about it, a journey down the PC nostalgia lane would probably bring a tear or two to my eye - things were so radically different 17 years ago...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The hilarious thing here is that I remember getting games for PC just effectively and actually more frequently pre-Steam than I do now. In fact, my Steam library consists entirely of titles I got free of charge and _*one*_ game I paid for... which was actually a physical release I bought in a store a long, long time ago in a completely different, PC-oriented reality. Now that I think about it, a journey down the PC nostalgia lane would probably bring a tear or two to my eye - things were so radically different 17 years ago...



17 years ago...






Gah

himem.sys
Why?





I am only a poor little boy





I promise I will be good.

mscdex
Why are you doing this?





s3 virge
*catatonic*


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> 17 years ago... *catatonic*


cdfs.vxd, why can't I play Starcraft?
Piracy = Buying CD's from a shady guy standing outside the weekly PC convention.
Floppy Disk Drive is a thing. And it works.
Cracktros. They are awesome.
Demoscene files available on discs bundled with magazines. Wow.
People actually care about sound cards. I have a Creative Sound Blaster 16... Radical.
Internet Explorer = _"the Internet"_... provided you are privileged. I wasn't, not until DSL.
Internet Cafés are a thing, and that doesn't mean a place where you buy coffee and use a Hot Spot.
This thing:




Using cliparts is not considered passé.
CD-ROM is the future. Shame that only one person per 100 square miles has a CD writer, otherwise _"sharing and caring"_ would've been way easier.
AGP is the future.
S3 MeTaL is the future, my S3 Savage sh*ts on your Riva.
What's an AMD?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> cdfs.vxd, why can't I play Starcraft?
> Piracy = Buying CD's from a shady guy standing outside the weekly PC convention.
> Floppy Disk Drive is a thing. And it works.
> Cracktros. They are awesome.
> ...



I will go on to mention zip drives which is a breach of protocol but VXD is a step too far. Next you will be mentioning Microsoft Plus!.
Weekly? Living it up in Poland I see, all I had was a monthly PC fayre a nearby village put on in its sports hall. Also computer shopper I guess.
Floppy drives. Real masochists used zip drives.
Demoscene was more of an amiga thing for me.
You had a real sound blaster? More living it up I see, all I could get was a "sound blaster compatible" thing.
You mean you weren't a netscape kid?
cliparts.... you mean you were not all about encarta?
CD writers were rare though doable, it is was the cost of the media (and in the inevitable bad burns) that got to me.
AGP will never been my voodoo
AMD.... is that like Cyrix?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2014)

I see that we have an understanding, FAST6191!


----------



## CompassNorth (Apr 3, 2014)

SEGA MASTER SYSTEM.
IT'S ONE OF THE MOST UNDERRATED CONSOLES OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 3, 2014)

Ahem...best games of 1997...

Those games look AWFULLY FAMILIAR!!! 

I remember windows 95 being not that great and lots of games that required a DOS prompt.
Zip drives...yeah, I've been there (in fact, I think I still have one).
Burning CD's which had to be done VERY CAREFULLY or you'd end up with a buffer underrun.
In fact, it was just a few years before that I got a CD-drive, and that was mostly because games didn't came on disks anymore.
Duke Nukem 3D was a monster hit.
Dialing into "the internet" on a 56k-modem. Phrases like "give me an hour. I'll google search it on the 'net" were common.
Early attempts to hook up my PC with my brothers and my dad's through a hub...and somehow not only connecting the pc's but also the printer AND EVEN THE INTERNET. A "LAN" was born...
USB? What's that?
Reinstalling your OS every half year because "some blue screen" started to appear more often.
Huge-ass CRT monitors and mice with a plastic ball in it you had to clean every once in a while.
You've got a macintosh? Okay...I think I've heard that name somewhere...
(early 2000"s) A cell phone? Why the hell would I want THAT?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2014)

The amount of votes for the PSVita is gradually beginning to worry me. 

Contemporary systems weren't exactly a part of the plan when this idea first kicked off, but hell, I'll go with whatever the audience wants to read about. 5 days left guys, make'em count!


----------



## spiral6 (Apr 6, 2014)

N64 or Genesis from me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2014)

The Virtual Boy


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The Virtual Boy


If only I had one of those, I totally would Tom. 

So far it looks like I'm going to write about the PSVita unless something drastically changes in the poll before the 9th... which is the _last_ thing I expected - I initially thought about not including contemporary systems in the poll since... well, they're contemporary, who'd want to read about those? Oh, how wrong I was...


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The amount of votes for the PSVita is gradually beginning to worry me.


People genuinely would like to know why _anyone_ would want a Vita. 





Spoiler


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 7, 2014)

I always wanted to read a good review of the GBA, the typical review resumes in something like "is a portable SNES PERIOD!!!!". but after seeing the votes I think a Vita review wouldn't be half bad, everyone is too busy masturbating to worshiping the 3DS to think about the PS Vita, even when deserves more attention.
Right now I'm playing Muramasa Rebirth and hopping to find a(cheap) copy of Ragnarok Odyssey Ace(the stores that I've seen have it are the one that charge extra bucks because they can ) while waiting Conception II. the Vita has a bright present and a brighter future 

EDIT: after reading PC posts of Foxy and FAST = I've seen my life past through my eyes.
what about the pain that was configure games from the MSDOS era to have sound while all you had was a shitty "sound blaster compatible" sound card?? some games never worked with more sound than PC speaker to me because of that.
thankfully windows 95 came and the problems with sound blaster were minors thanks to standardization of drivers and the end of sound blaster monopoly(also the good compatibility that win95 offered with sound blaster games).


----------



## cdoty (Apr 7, 2014)

Sony Playstation (PS2 would be a better choice due to backwards compatibility, but focusing on the PSX game library)...



FAST6191 said:


> Edit. Some sales figures I was once linked
> http://www.majhost.com/gallery/Pricey/SEGAtastic/mdsalesuntilendof1994sc.jpg


 
This seems pretty accurate, in the US at least. It felt like they both were about equal.

I wonder if the UK had anything to do with some of the previous Amiga developers developing for the Genesis/Megadrive?
Was it a pricing issue? Better publicity or magazine coverage? People adopted the Megadrive, since it was released first, and couldn't afford a second console?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> I always wanted to read a good review of the GBA, the typical review resumes in something like "is a portable SNES PERIOD!!!!". but after seeing the votes I think a Vita review wouldn't be half bad, everyone is too busy masturbating to worshiping the 3DS to think about the PS Vita, even when deserves more attention.
> Right now I'm playing Muramasa Rebirth and hopping to find a(cheap) copy of Ragnarok Odyssey Ace(the stores that I've seen have it are the one that charge extra bucks because they can ) while waiting Conception II. the Vita has a bright present and a brighter future
> 
> EDIT: after reading PC posts of Foxy and FAST = I've seen my life past through my eyes.
> ...




My sound blaster compatible thing worked well enough for all I threw at it. It probably did not sound right ( http://macgateway.com/featured-articles/sound-card-history/ ) but it allowed me to play Elite so there was that. 

GBA though.... I know it is more than a portable SNES, I have even argued that before, but damned if the portable SNES thing does not overshadow it and doubly so when you compare it to the DS, many called the GB/GBC little NES as well. Though I suppose the DS would then have been the portable N64 and that would mean all of 5 games (most of which ended up in far better form on the 360 anyway). I might have to sit down and work out a "GBA is more than little SNES" list. Most of the GBA selections in the likes of http://gbatemp.net/threads/links-to-various-gbatemp-features-over-the-years.352851/ were pretty far away from it but there is a need to approach it from that perspective.

As for the megadrive/genesis being popular in the UK I am never quite sure why that happened. Though you never had to pretend you were having fun unlike a Wii U owner I guess -- even the nasty PAL conversions of things and lacking library still had some outright classics.


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 7, 2014)

Definitely the MegaDrive. I don't understand why people would be interested in hearing Foxi4 talk about the Vita. People don't really want to hear about the Vita: they're just trying to decide whether they want one or not. It can be compared to the Wii U's tablet with the console itself. But the Vita does have some games that the Playstation 3 doesn't... ...I also think the PSP should have a story because its message was kind of lost between the Playstation 2 and the GameBoy. Besides, the PSP was very large for a handheld; did people take it on trains or with them on a road trip?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Definitely the MegaDrive. I don't understand why people would be interested in hearing Foxi4 talk about the Vita. People don't really want to hear about the Vita: they're just trying to decide whether they want one or not. It can be compared to the Wii U's tablet with the console itself. But the Vita does have some games that the Playstation 3 doesn't... ...I also think the PSP should have a story because its message was kind of lost between the Playstation 2 and the GameBoy. Besides, the PSP was very large for a handheld; did people take it on trains or with them on a road trip?


That's sort of the spirit of the articles though - _"But Foxi, Why would I want a..."_ is the name of the game here.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> ... the PSP was very large for a handheld; did people take it on trains or with them on a road trip?


 
the same people that now plays(and wanted before the announcement) on his 3DS XL now. also the Vita is even larger than PSP 3000 anyway and no one is complaining.
is because large devices are a thing now. some time ago a large cellphone was called bulky and useless because was difficult to transport. now the larger a cellphone, the better it is, even when they become impractically large *cof cof* Xperia T2 Ultra Galaxy Note 3 Lumia 1520 *cof cof*.
I miss the GBA/NDS times when they at least tried to make them fit on your pockets. now I have to buy pants with large pockets.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I have tried to figure this out over the years, it seems it is mostly
> In the UK and certain out countries in Europe (pointedly not the others in the "multi5" category).
> "They were great, we always used to play [list of games]"
> 
> ...




That sounds more like SMS than Genesis. Genesis was incredibly popular in the US. SNES only managed to surpass it overall by staying on the market for an extra couple years after Sega had moved on to the Saturn.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd like you to cover the PSP.
Including homebrew/repair/spare parts/modding etc.
As well as a non biased opinion on the PSP all together.
YES NON BIASED >:c
Foxi4Sony...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I'd like you to cover the PSP.
> Including homebrew/repair/spare parts/modding etc.
> As well as a non biased opinion on the PSP all together.
> YES NON BIASED >:c
> Foxi4Sony...


I'm as non biased as can be, it's not my fault that as of late, Sony's products are substantially better than a certain other company's.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm as non biased as can be, it's not my fault that as of late, Sony's products are substantially better than a certain other company's.


 
Foxi4Sony.

Honestly, I'd also like you to review the old Xbox.
But you didn't make that an option :c


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Foxi4Sony.
> 
> Honestly, I'd also like you to review the old Xbox.
> But you didn't make that an option :c


I will once I get one of my own.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2014)

If you need one, hacked and ready then gimme a shout.
I could send you one ready to go the next day prolly ;p


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Top lel, thanks! Maybe when I have some extra cash laying around! Although the shipping would probably make the price skyrocket.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2014)

I think shipping would add.... 20 ish quid max to the total price.
Luck has it that I might have a spare big harddrive lying around, I could load it up with homebrew and beta/alpha/prototypes if you'd like ;]

Then again, the decision is yours to make lad.
I won't make any money off off it, nor do I care about it either.
Just providing the service and ease c:


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's actually not bad at all, I'll definitely consider it.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2014)

Aye aye!
Take your time thinking about it ;]
I won't go away from temp anyway ;p


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 8, 2014)

Been thinking about getting a 3DS XL, though I'm not entirely convinced and have been looking for an unbiased review.

It's really hard getting an unbiased review, if you haven't noticed 
Especially when it concerns a Nintendo device around here.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 8, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> Been thinking about getting a 3DS XL, though I'm not entirely convinced and have been looking for an unbiased review.
> 
> It's really hard getting an unbiased review, if you haven't noticed
> Especially when it concerns a Nintendo device around here.


What are you not convinced about with 3DS XL?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

I see that the future PSVita Master Race continues to represent! Originally I thought it was just a couple of users trolling, but the votes appear to be stacking up - good, because it's a great system. I was expecting to write about something retro, but... I'll accept the will of the majority.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I see that the future PSVita Master Race continues to represent! Originally I thought it was just a couple of users trolling, but the votes appear to be stacking up - good, because it's a great system. I was expecting to write about something retro, but... I'll accept the will of the majority.



Catering to the whims of the internet "majority"..... I will start the groundwork on a bail fund.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2014)

I voted Sega Master System. The reason I thought the BFWWIWA issue about the Sega Saturn was really cool was because it took a somewhat underrated system and explained all the advantages it had, and... well, why I would want one. Such an issue isn't really needed for established systems like the PS3 or 3DS, but the Master System, at least from what I've seen, isn't particularly popular, and a lot of people seem to forget that the Genesis/MegaDrive wasn't the first Sega console.

I would say the PS Vita is a close second, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

If I were to pick myself, I would write about the Master System, but I wanted to know what you guys wanted to read about. That, and I didn't want to come across as Foxi4Sega. 

So far the PSVita is winning by a landslide and I'm okay with that - it's a highly underrated, powerful and promising system that deserves much more attention than it gets.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm fine with that, too, honestly. Do your worst, Foxi4Sony: I've got a bunch of cool free Vita games on PS+, and an itch to get the system already. You just gotta push me over the edge!


----------



## Ulieq (Apr 9, 2014)

Gameboy Color, that is a system that could use a lot more coverage!


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 9, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> SEGA MASTER SYSTEM.
> IT'S ONE OF THE MOST UNDERRATED CONSOLES OF ALL TIME.


 

I agree. The Master System is one of my favorite console of all times, but sadly it is very underrated and not recognized even by Sega.


----------



## matpower (Apr 9, 2014)

Master System here, it is a pretty underrated console and it got some really good games. Shame it died early and most games are for the Master System-based Game Gear.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 9, 2014)

How about: But Foxi, Why Would I Want A Mac?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> How about: But Foxi, Why Would I Want A Mac?


You wouldn't. The end.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 9, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> What are you not convinced about with 3DS XL?


 
Mainly concerned about the novelty factor, whether it will fade or not.
And the absence of anti-aliasing, whether this remains to be disturbing.

The dimensions and weight of the device are also a concern.
I would mainly play it in bed, lying down, I assume.

Lastly, I am wondering if there are any good games.
I haven't really kept track of them but most of the stuff I see pass here is JRPG/anime-based games, which I really don't like.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2014)

The 3DS does Anti-Aliasing just fine, it's a per-game matter, so that's no concern. The XL is surprisingly comfy considering its size, but a bit too thin for my taste - you might want to grab a grip, an external battery or a CPP XL if you have big hands. The library is a subjective matter, but I think you will find something to your liking unless you specifically crave FPS games which the 3DS lacks for some inexplicable reason - I think there's just one available for the system.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2014)

On the 3ds library I hold it is not competitive with the GBA or DS for the amount of time it has been out -- 3 years, the DS at the same time http://gbatemp.net/threads/5-years-of-ds-roms-in-5-days-year-3.236882/ . Likewise the third party situation, while not as dire as the home consoles since the SNES, it not great. For the sort of games I went in for (basically non Nintendo stuff with http://gbatemp.net/threads/links-to-various-gbatemp-features-over-the-years.352851/ giving a rough idea) they are somewhat absent, android and IOS being the main culprits here -- it did not mention it so much in the articles but I would usually go to mobygames or something and click on the designer/producer/director and programmer names, time and time again it was Android/IOS and some of the best it has to offer. Somewhat amusingly we saw the same things with DS homebrew.
If we share similar tastes then it is still a question as to whether picking up an android/IOS device is the way forward. The 3ds stuff could well be a waiting on better hacks and/or waiting on the end of the system lifetime and cleaning up then affair though.

If you are more of a Nintendo first party type then there might be cause for a pause there as well -- they are neglecting a few of their more niche franchises and what remains has a distinct sense of treading water, give or take a couple of pretty nice games. I am not the best person to ask there though so take that with a pinch of salt.

Edit.
Come to think of it though I really did a lot of GBA and DS, also a fairly big dent in GB/GBC before then. If you did not do so much there though then you might have a better time with the 3ds. However I would then argue a DS lite and flash carts for both the slots would be the better option.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2014)

It's the final stretch and the PSVita is still firmly in the lead! Will it get the crown? Only you guys can decide!


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 9, 2014)

The 3DS is catching up.


----------



## SirAileron (Apr 9, 2014)

A PC issue is something I'd love. I'm hoping to save time from explaining things to people myself. :x


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fierce as it was, the poll is now officially over! Try as it might, the 3DS could not overtake the massive lead the PSVita had, which means that in the next issue, Foxi will answer the age old question - why would you want a PSVita!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Fierce as it was, the poll is now officially over! Try as it might, the 3DS could not overtake the massive lead the PSVita had, which means that in the next issue, Foxi will answer the age old question - why would you want a PSVita!


 
By "age old," you mean since it came out, in 2012.

Or, perhaps, you mean a little earlier, since the 3DS got its price drop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> By "age old," you mean since it came out, in 2012.
> 
> Or, perhaps, you mean a little earlier, since the 3DS got its price drop.


After so many good gaems and fun tiems, it feels like ages, doesn't it? _;O;_


----------



## matpower (Apr 10, 2014)

Shame, I wanted to see the Master System/PC one. But hey, there should be a good reason to get a Vita, right...?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 11, 2014)

I have the exact reason why everyone should get a Vita. 
DanganRonpa. 
That's it, give Sony all your money >:


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 12, 2014)

matpower said:


> Shame, I wanted to see the Master System/PC one. But hey, there should be a good reason to get a Vita, right...?


Don't worry - we'll get to those in other issues. And there isn't just one good reason - there's a mountain of reasons at this point.


----------

